# Rena XP3



## ShagonWagon (Dec 8, 2010)

Need help, my Rena XP3 stopped working, I checked the impellor and motor. Everything seems to be working but once I hook it up to the tank it's not bringing water into the filter nor out to the tank. I checked the impellor red and that seems fine as well no bends. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Did you check for plugged hoses?


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

You can also check the motor housing, on 1 of the sides will have a black circle-looking plug that plugs 1 of the 2 outlet holes to make sure water flows properly.
(A little hard to explain, and I can't find the pic on internet...)

The threads on the black plug can worn out overtime and came loose, which will result reduced water flow or no flow(as tankwater just circulating in the container or backflow to the inlet).
I found out this issue, and fix the weak/no flow by either put a small O-Ring on the black plug and trim it a little bit so it will stay plugged, or use hot glue to create the threads, then plug it back.

Hope that can help you a little.


----------



## ShagonWagon (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks, took everything apart to clean and still nothing. Got really frustrated so went out and got an aqueon canister. I guess 9 years out of the rena wasn't too bad. Shiyuu I'm going to check that plug out thanks. If I get it working again, i might just start up another tank.


----------

